# MS Office 2007 versions and licensing options



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Microsoft Office 2007 Pricing*

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/presskits/2007office/docs/OfficePricingFS.doc

*Microsoft Office 2007 Packaging*

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/presskits/2007office/docs/OfficePackagingFS.doc

------------------

If you would like to use Microsoft Office 2000, Office XP, or Office 2003 to open and modify Microsoft Office Word, Excel®, and PowerPoint® files that have been saved using the 2007 Office release file formats, please download the Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 file formats.
.

------------------

To download Office 2007 go to:
http://www.microsoft.com/office/downloads/

If you've previously bought Office online you can go to:
http://www20.buyoffice.microsoft.com/usa/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0
and click on My Account at the top/right of the page. Input your LiveID/NET Passport to log in. You'll then be able to see your download history and there'll be download links to re-download products.

------------------

The following is the official information made available from Microsoft to their partners:

*Office 2007 versions*

First, you see at the table beneath, the various available versions for Office 2007 packages (which programs comprise each one of them), sold in OEM and FPP versions.

*OEM *stands for "Original Equipment Manufacturer" and it can only come pre-installed with a new computer. The OEM license *is tied to the computer system *with which it has been sold and *cannot be transferred *to another computer. Moreover, the OEM license cannot be the Upgrade version - it is always the Full version.

FPP stands for "Full Packaged Product" and can be bought as a stand-alone piece of software. The FPP license can be either the Full or the Upgrade version.











Second, you see at the table beneath, the various available versions for Office 2007 packages (which programs comprise each one of them), sold in Volume Licensing versions.











*Office 2007 licensing comparison*

Here you see how the chosen licensing path affects some key characteristics:










Please pay attention to the fact that with Office 2007, like it has always been with the MS Office suite, buying the FPP (Retail) version entitles you to *two *licenses of the program (You don't need to buy a second copy of MS Office for your laptop). Same applies to the Volume Licensing version, as well.


*Office 2007 version comparison*

Three of the available Office 2007 packages, namely Office Ultimate 2007 (available as FPP only), and Office Professional Plus 2007 and Office Enterprise 2007 (available in VL only), provide additional collaboration features in Word, Excel, PowerPoint, and Outlook. These unique features support the following scenarios:

*Implement Enterprise Content Management:* In Word 2007, Excel 2007, and PowerPoint 2007, users can view or edit document properties easily while they work on document content by using the Document Information Panel, which appears at the top of the document in the Office program.
*Support and automate processes using forms and workflow:* Users can build forms with InfoPath and embed these within Office documents.
*Protect documents with persistent security:* Integration with Windows Rights Management Services enables authors to set permissions for documents that they create. Only after successful authentication can others access or edit the documents to the extent determined by the author.


----------



## redrider (Apr 8, 2007)

OK. I have an office 2007 pro license for OEM software. I have to erase the drive and I will lose the software, how can I get another copy for my license?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You need to ask your PC manufacturer to provide you with proper OEM Office 2007 installation media, _before_ you move on with erasing the contents of your drive. There might be a nominal charge for this disk.

Or, depending on the manufacturer, there may be a hidden partition in your HDD where lies a Recovery Image which should include the OEM Office, as well. If this is the case, then you can create optical media out of this Recovery Partition, by following the manufacturer's procedure.


----------

